# ¿Cómo funcionan las valvulas?



## antojavier (Jun 2, 2007)

Hola a todos. Desde hace tiempo tengo la intención de construir un amplificador y llevo una semana buscando información y esquemas para poder hacerlo, pero ahora me surge una pregunta ¿cómo funciona una valvula?. Ya me han comentado varias personas que los amplificador a valvulas suenan bastante mejor, pero yo desconozco su funcionamiento y estaría interesado en conocer algo sobre este tema ¿alguien me podría aclarar algo sobre el tema?. Saludos.


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 18, 2008)

mira no es tan jodido entender la idea basica.

arancamos con un diodo:

tenes 2 tipos e diodo: calentamiento directo y calentamiento indirecto.la unica dif que hay es q el catodo en una es el mismo filamento, y en la otra esta aparte, esta aislado electricamente lo que tiene una serie de ventajas.

bueno lo que se hace es calentar el catodo con el filamento. el catodo esta recubierto de un material que al calentarse emite electrones. estos electrones son atraidos por el anodo, el cual se encuentra a un potencial mayor al del catodo, osea es mas positivo. esto provoca una circulacionde corriente
bueno un diodo en un rectificador va a tener un anodo positivo solo en los semiciclos positivos, por lo tanto se produce circulacion de corriente solo en ese instante.
a un señor que no recuerdo el nombre se le ocurrio colocar un espiral de metal entre el catodo y el anodo para poder controlar el flujo de electrones, asi invento el TRIODO.

lo que se hace basicamente con el triodo es lo siguiente:
el catodo se encuentra a un potencial superior a 0V, mas o menos 7V.
el anodo se encuentra a generalmente 250V (puede ser + o - )
y el potencial de grilla se envuentra entre 0 y 7V. de esta manera los electrones emitidos por el catodose encuentran con un potencial menor en la grilla, mas negativo. entonces al ser todas las cargas negativas se relepen y muy pocos electrones llegan al anodo. aumentando el potencial de grilla disminuye la dif entre esta y el catodo, con lo cual aumenta la corriente entre catodo y anodo. asi se logra el control de una corriente  por medio de una tension.

en los ettrodos se coloca una grilla mas entre la grilla de control y el anodo,que generalmente va conectada a un potencial = o muy similar al de placa (anodo) con lo cual se logra una mayor aceleracion de los electrones y mayor rendimiento de la lampara. pero tiene una desventaja, al tener tanta velocidad los electrones en el momento de impactar con la placa se producen 2 problemas.
se deteriora rapidamente la placa por "erosion" y los electrones rebotan en la placa y vuelven, lo cual disminuye un poco el rendimiento.

para compensar esto se coloca utra grilla mas entre la auxiliar u el anodo, la cual esta conectada con el catodo en muchas lamparas. este tipo de valvula se denomina pentodo. y lo que se hace con esta grilla es hacer que ls elctrones que rebotan en la placa se encuentren con un potencial negativo que haga que vuelvan al anodo, asi se mejora el rendimiento.


bueno esta explicacion puede no ser del todo acertada, pero espero que aclare algunas dudas.

con respecto al amplificador, yo estoy en proceso de armado, y funciona muy bien, diria qu e barbaro.
con bafles con buen rendimiento suena muy bien. yo arme solo 1 canal.

use un transformador de salida de 5K2 y el de alimentacion es de 260+260V 200ma y aparte 6.3V 4A para filamentos. es mucho mas de lo que se necesita, 
de placa es recomendable usar entre 250V y 300V, yo uso 270V y la corriente por canal es de no mas de 60ma. la corriente de filamento por canal es de poco mas de 1A.
el pre tiene control de tono, lo probe con 12AX7, 12AU7, 6CG7 (cambia solamente las conexiones de filamento)
te digo que me quedo con la 12AU7...
te dejo el circuito, esta un poco desprolijo, me lo paso un viejo groso que sabe una bocha de valvulas pero no sabe nada de dibujo.

como no me entro en una foto el circuito completo lo meti en 2

suerte con tu amp . . . lego un poro tarde la respuesta, pero espero que sigas con ganas de un amp a valvulas. yo arme ya 4 o 5 amplificador y este es el que mas me gusto y eso que los transformadores de salida som medios malos. si podes hacerlo con transformadores de calidad es un amplificador de muy buen nivel.
las caracteristicas tecnicas no las tengo, pero igual no servirian mucho ya que cambiarian muchisimo con otro transformador de salida. Lo que te puedo decir es que tiene medios grabes y agudos con una definicion muy superior a todo lo que se armo aca en casa, la verdad supero mis espectaticas, y si esta vien armado no tiene nada de ruido, solo un suave ruido termico
(ruidito agudo parecido al ruido de las grabaciones en cinta magnetica), pero que no es nada molesto.
el sonido varia hasta con marca distinta de lamparas. si lo armas arlamo lon capacitores de alta calidad, por lo menos de poliester y tene mucho cuidado con las puesta a masa y todo eso. te puedo. si queres desp te puedo pasar algunos consejos que que me dieron y aprendi provando 

suerte


----------

